# Panhandle Flyfishers



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Nice article in The Destin Log this morning about the Panhandle Flyfishers.


http://www.thedestinlog.com/articles/flies-19164-panhandle-flyfishers.html


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Flyfishing 'Stash'*

That picture of the fly tying bench really impressed me. Simple but functional.

'Piggy backing' thread spools is new to me. Thanks. C2


----------

